# Name Nintendo characters one by one.



## Octavio (Nov 30, 2022)

The rules are.
Do not say the game that your character is in! 
If the next person to post knows the character and what game he/she/it's in, they will speak up and say 'I know, he/she/it's from _____' 


DJ Octavio


----------

